# Oakwood farm house



## sureshank (May 1, 2016)

This was one of the farm houses i wanted to see for a few months when we went there the first time it wasnt a smart idea to try it because a farmer was near by so we went to another locations and came back the next day and we got lucky as there was no farmers in sight so as we got into this farm house it was like a step back into time as i got to the living room i heard a loud noice my mates foot when through the floor lol he as the worst luck anyway as i was walking about i couldnt get over the size of this farm house as most farm houses are small. the best part about this house has got to be the upstairs with all the old items about and the decay had started to set in i cant tell you how long its been abandoned but there was a news paper in one of the rooms from the early 80s i love exploring these farm houses thanks for reading my report  



Oakwood farm house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Oakwood farm house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Oakwood farm house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Oakwood farm house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Oakwood farm house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Oakwood farm house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Oakwood farm house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Oakwood farm house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Oakwood farm house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Oakwood farm house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Oakwood farm house by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Jon6D (May 1, 2016)

Brilliant report and pics, I love the bit when you said your mate went through the floor, reminded my of Rod on our explore at Talgarth haha


----------



## sureshank (May 1, 2016)

Jon6D said:


> Brilliant report and pics, I love the bit when you said your mate went through the floor, reminded my of Rod on our explore at Talgarth haha


cheers chap and yea hes a 100% plonker hes like a baby elephant around the places always makes me nervous the amount of noise hes makes lol


----------



## HughieD (May 1, 2016)

Loving that old radio and TV....cracking report there fella...


----------



## smiler (May 1, 2016)

You found a little beaut there sureshank, most of the stuff in there is before the 1980s, my own kids had a basinette similar to the one in your pic, Thanks


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 1, 2016)

You're right - this farm house is bigger than most. Some lovely items left in there, a great report and pics. Nice one!


----------



## Chris1990 (May 1, 2016)

Incredible find, such a time warp!


----------



## Brewtal (May 2, 2016)

Great report and pics mate. Really enjoyed that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rubex (May 2, 2016)

I'm pleased to see the place hasn't changed much. Great photos sureshank  I love all the old furniture in this one.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 2, 2016)

Glad you got to see it.my foot went through the floor but I had no one to warn me.glad I checked this one out.you got some nice shots here


----------



## flyboys90 (May 2, 2016)

Great time frame looks like 30's through to the 60's.Splendid images,Thanks for sharing.


----------

